# hello all,i am from australia



## Anes2011 (Sep 8, 2011)

I am jack,just today I joined this forum.  I'm a young guy, recently married who enjoys reading, eating, sports, working out, meeting new people and traveling. I like taking on challenges and enjoy learning interesting facts about people and places.Basically I am a mineral nuritionist,so I want to share my experience and pleasure with other.
Life is 10% what happens to you and 90% how you react to it. - John Maxwell. Currently i am working with Anabolic Steroids


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Anes2011* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 8, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 8, 2011)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 9, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



V/R
Chris


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome to the man down under.


----------

